# Mt. Hood



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 22, 2013)

Can't wait to return to the Mt. Hood area. What an awesome spectacle of a mountain. This shot was taken right at the end of the day with a just a bit of evening light. 




Domineering by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## sidigirl (Mar 22, 2013)

I like the contrast and shading in this photo. 

I can't get enough of the mountain. 

I was wishing I wasn't late to work the other day. There were clouds and a diffuse sun rising over Mt. Hood the other day that was just spectacular.


----------



## tevo (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice composition, beautiful mountain.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Mar 22, 2013)

Picky as it might seem, I'd clone out that oncoming car so all of my eye could follow that road up to the mountain.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 22, 2013)

That's not Hwy 35 is it?


----------



## TMC (Mar 22, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> Picky as it might seem, I'd clone out that oncoming car so all of my eye could follow that road up to the mountain.



Whats your eye doing in the wrong lane??   ;-)

Beautiful pic by the way.  Jealous I don't live close.


----------



## timor (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nicely done. Almost Paramount Pictures logo.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 22, 2013)

Outstanding! CB may have a point with the car and I might even go one step further with the bright rail next to the car, but either way, this is a beautiful image. Very nice.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Mar 22, 2013)

TMC said:


> ceeboy14 said:
> 
> 
> > Picky as it might seem, I'd clone out that oncoming car so all of my eye could follow that road up to the mountain.
> ...



My eye is always in the wrong lane looking for some idiot who might have a line on my lane...keeps one alive. Still, whatever lane, it is a nice shot...I thought at first after reading your note about the lane, the image had been reversed, but then my sensibilities and not driving in the UK came back to where I needed to be.


----------



## eswebster (Mar 22, 2013)

Amazing capture and composition, well done.   


Agree with the car and some of the other distractions in the foreground.  I may not clone them out completely but just burn them a bit to push them out of the image a bit more.  The vertical white tree wrappings or whatever they are stand out on the right side as well.


----------



## amolitor (Mar 22, 2013)

Well done, a pretty bold conception of the mountain that goes well beyond the usual postcard.

I'm with ceeboy on the car, as it stands.

I've seen a couple of other interesting photos recently that place beautiful landscape with a highway, creating a sort of Americana thing (and this example can stand easily with the best of them I have seen) so there's some sort of cosmic confluence going on, or maybe I am just suddenly noticing them. Anyways. Something that has worked well is to be very conscious of the cars, and try to place them well. I think if the car had been closer it might have really added to the shot. A shot from, say, 10 seconds later.


----------



## TiltShift (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow, what a place!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the thoughtful suggestions.  I've taken them into consideration and applied them to this edit:




Domineering by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice! Now do you think you could photoshop in a set of car headlights to break up the foreground a little


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 22, 2013)

I need to get back out there. My weekends are comprised of Sunday and Monday. These last few Sundays have had me out at Portland Int'l Raceway, and Mondays have been rainy...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 22, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> Nice! Now do you think you could photoshop in a set of car headlights to break up the foreground a little



Only if the foreground car is the Batmobile...  



Steve5D said:


> I need to get back out there. My weekends are comprised of Sunday and Monday. These last few Sundays have had me out at Portland Int'l Raceway, and Mondays have been rainy...



At least you have 2 days for your weekend!


----------



## nmoody (Mar 22, 2013)

Loved the edit, nice work! Would love to take a trip there some day.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 22, 2013)

nmoody said:


> Loved the edit, nice work! Would love to take a trip there some day.



Thanks nmoody. It's worth the trip!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 22, 2013)

Sw1tchFX said:


> That's not Hwy 35 is it?



I think it is.


----------



## mishele (Mar 22, 2013)

Blah.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 22, 2013)

mishele said:


> Blah.



Blehhgghhhh


----------



## David444 (Mar 22, 2013)

A beautiful and well composed shot.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 22, 2013)

You and the setting sun have a thing going, I notice.  Very nice.


----------



## mishele (Mar 22, 2013)

pgriz said:


> You and the setting sun have a thing going, I notice.  Very nice.


Blah...lol


----------



## photographybyjleigh (Mar 22, 2013)

Ugh. This is gorgeous. I love Mt. Hood so much!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 23, 2013)

David444 said:


> A beautiful and well composed shot.



Thanks! 



pgriz said:


> You and the setting sun have a thing going, I notice.  Very nice.



Don't tell my wife! 



mishele said:


> Blah...lol



Sounds like you're battling indigestion. Might I suggest Tums? 



photographybyjleigh said:


> Ugh. This is gorgeous. I love Mt. Hood so much!



Makes two of us


----------

